

Microsoft's Holiday Disaster: PC Sales Shrank For The First Time In 5 Years - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-pc-sales-shrank-for-the-first-time-in-5-years-2013-1

======
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

"Windows 8 wasn't going to be as big a catalyst," said Shaw Wu, analyst at
Sterne Agee. "It's so different, it's almost uncomfortably different from past
Windows, and there's a risk that Windows 8 ends up like Vista."

